

What it was like to co-found Model View Culture - cbeach
http://blog.ameliagreenhall.com/post/what-it-was-like-to-co-found-model-view-culture-with-shanley-kane

======
shanleyisfucked
I'm pretty sure my name pretty much describes Shanley's situation.

A racist, an abuser. What an amazing fucking hypocrite.

~~~
cmsj
whether or not she's a hypocrite doesn't change the facts of her assertions
about Linus being an abusive leader (assuming that's what your charge of
hypocrisy relates to).

~~~
shanleyisfucked
That's not what I'm referring to.

She is hypocrisy personified. A person with her track record has NO BUSINESS
telling anyone how they should behave, let alone doing it with her flamboyant
berserk style.

Deal with it.

------
tolkienfanatic
No comments on this? It was the best thing I've read all day

~~~
cbeach
Oddly someone changed the title I submitted, removing the reference to Shanley
and making it deadly dull. No wonder no one has read and voted on it.

Does anyone else operate a site like Hacker News with a decent following? I'd
like to post somewhere where my contributions aren't arbitrarily deleted or
renamed. Getting a bit tired of the invisible authoritarianism of HN.

